# Buying an iPod...best price



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Alright. After putting it off for awhile, I'm going to get my wife the best iPod on the market. That's right: 80 GB, 20,000 songs! The only problem is that I might keep stealing it from her 


I noticed that Future Shop has a great sale for iPods online, but (surprise, surprise) the 80 GB iPod is sold out. I can always pick it up at an Apple Store, but I'm sure $399 is not the best price.

Suggestions, please?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, $399 is the best Apple price you will find, at any Apple Resellers (Like Carbon or CPUsed). Big box stores might have better prices, but they usually don't (only the occasional sale).


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

My recommendation..www.staples.ca
Buy the 80gb ipod at 389.99 ..and use these 2 coupon codes(each take 20$ off, these expire October 24th) 78111 and 76866 you add the 80gb iPod to your cart and go redeem coupon from there..they ship next day as it is from a local warehouse...the total will be 350$+tax for the 80gb!


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

silentsim said:


> My recommendation..www.staples.ca
> Buy the 80gb ipod at 389.99 ..and use these 2 coupon codes(each take 20$ off, these expire October 24th) 78111 and 76866 you add the 80gb iPod to your cart and go redeem coupon from there..they ship next day as it is from a local warehouse...the total will be 350$+tax for the 80gb!


i can't stack those coupon codes. how do you do it?


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Thanks. Coupons worked like a charm.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

duper said:


> Thanks. Coupons worked like a charm.


did you manage to use two to get $40 off?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Legend has it that you stack the coupons by phoning in your order.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

In order to stack them your order total must be 350$ or more, since one is a 20$ off 150 and one is a 20$ off 200. It worked online for me and should for you once you have a 350$+ object in your cart. If you have more then 3 coupon codes(wont work for any order 599.99 or less, you'd have to phone them in(and it is YMMV on the CSR)


----------

